# Mississippi



## indyarchyguy (May 4, 2016)

I have a new project in Jones County, Mississippi. I know they just enacted a statewide code in 2014 based on the 2012 I-Codes. Can anyone point me in the correct direction for amendments, etc? I would be most appreciative. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## cda (May 4, 2016)

Not sure if this helps any



https://www.iccsafe.org/about-icc/government-relations/map/mississippi/


----------



## cda (May 4, 2016)

Maybe meet the state code??



http://www.jonescountyms.com/index.php/links

Call them.

Or are you in a specific city, in jones county??


----------



## north star (May 4, 2016)

*& = &*

indyarchyguy,

As ***cda***  has asked, ...is your project actually in the county,
or in one of the cities ?

We need more info from you !

Thanks !


*& = &*


----------



## indyarchyguy (May 5, 2016)

Ellisville, MS....


----------



## cda (May 5, 2016)

Looks like contact them

My guess is state code un admended


http://cityofellisvillems.com/contact-us/


----------



## indyarchyguy (May 5, 2016)

Thanks. We have called them. Can't get anyone on the phone as of now. Followed up with email and hoping we get a call.


----------



## north star (May 5, 2016)

*= & = & =*


indyarchyguy,

You may be waiting awhile before the City of Ellisville
contacts you back.

In the meantime, you might give this architectural firm
a call to see if they can shed any light for you.......I do
not know if they will want [  i.e. - expect  ] some sort
of financial compensation or not from you.

The firm is:  "  AEDD Plus   ".....They are headquartered
in Laurel, MS...........This is their webby site:  *http://aeddplus.com/*

I personally do not know anything about them, but
our office HAS done business with them before.


*& = & = &*


----------



## cda (May 5, 2016)

Also try the state

They should know



State Building Code Review Board
Mississippi Building Code Council
Bill Rodgers, President
Phone: 601-467-3457
E-mail; wfr.design@comcast.net


----------



## indyarchyguy (May 6, 2016)

Ellisville finally responded. They have adopted 2012 IBC and IFC....no amendments.


----------



## Examiner (May 6, 2016)

As far as I know the State does not have a State Building Code as yet, every jurisdiction may have their own Code.  The Attorney General ruled that the State Energy Code only applies to State Public Buildings.  Until the MS Depart of Economic Development adopts the Energy it is not a State Code.  The Counties and Cities regarding a Building Code can opt out of the State's suggested Building Code that was passed which is what I think you are referencing.  However, the State Fire Marshall and the BOB use the ICC 2012 editions.  The BOB is for only State projects.  Fire Marshall has jurisdiction over those areas that do not have a building code especially Assembly and only goes out when there is a problem.  It's still Good Ole Boy Politics here.  You will need to call the local government to see what Building Code, if any they use and any amendments they did to the Codes every time you start a project.  You may can get better info from the MS Board of Architecture.  I work with one of the Board Members and we discuss Code laws frequently.


----------



## Examiner (May 6, 2016)

I do freelance services and have had several of the Architects in Mississippi use me.  I am in the Jackson Metro area.


----------

